# Keeping busy



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

So just got back from volunteering and it was a great experience. We packed 966 cartons of food that will be shipped to the elderly who can't afford food for the entire month. What a great feeling. I will definately go back maybe next week. It is a pretty good work out to boot. 

So I have tried to get my weekly schedule all booked up so I do not sit around the house and moop. Mondays I have my kids. YEAH! Tuesday I volunteer Weds I go to group support Thursday open for family and whatever and every other Friday thru Sunday I have the kids. That leaves just Thurs thru Sunday on my off weeks to do whatever I want.

If you have read my other posts I have decided I will ask the kids this weekend if they would like to spend an additional day a week with me. I can juggle my schedule to make that happen for sure. I'm not going to get the court back in the mix with regards to formal changes to the parent agreement. Just going to see what the kids want and then approach the ex. Could be ugly or not. She is a wild card these days anyway.

So time to just watch a little TV, surf and finish wash and then to bed for hopefully a good day.

Take it easy.

Shoeguy


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Cool man.
I hope for the best with the kids and getting to see them more and the ex's response being fair about it.
Here's to a new life of joy.


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

This weekend I will find out the kids desires. To be honest if I were them I would rather stay at the Ritz (her house) instead of Holiday Inn (my place). But we will see.

One day at a time and try to keep building.

Take it easy.

Shoeguy


----------

